
Touch Typing – Why and how I relearned typing twice in one year - zolotarev
https://www.romanzolotarev.com/typing/
======
zolotarev
On lobsters:
[https://lobste.rs/s/5bbul7/touch_typing_why_how_i_relearned_...](https://lobste.rs/s/5bbul7/touch_typing_why_how_i_relearned_typing/comments/wusl7a)

On reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/5dp6dq...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/5dp6dq/touch_typing_why_and_how_i_relearned_typing_twice/)

